# Toro Workman 3300D clutch cable snapped now engine wont start



## jmd87 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi,

We have a Toro Workman 3300D and the clutch cable snapped. This was left standing by the previous maintenance people for about a year and didn't bother fixing it.

We have put the cable in and got it connected to the pedal etc and made sure batteries ok (hooked it up to a tractor to try jumping it) 

The lights come on and the hours clock turns over but nothing happens. 

Please can anyone give me any help please?

Thanks alot 
Joe


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Are you getting any spark at the plug?

If so, drain the fuel system, don't forget the carb. Replace the gas with fresh gas, May have to clean the carb good also.

BG


----------



## jmd87 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi 

The engine doesn't turn over at all so I don't think it's got that far haha


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Check the safety switches, if it is like a riding mower there will be on on the clutch/ brake. Also one one on the seat. Make sure you are setting on it.
Any PTO off.

BG


----------



## jmd87 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi 

It doesn't have PTO so thats ok  and pretty sure no seat sensor as the seat is bolted to the toro. Where would I look for those other 2 sensors as we aren't hugely mechanical minded but very logical but need pointing in right direction!!!!

Thanks alot 

Joe


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

What exactly is this? A mower, utility cart, what? Toro builds carts and mowers with the Workman name, and the model number given brings up no search results at www.toro.com.


----------



## jmd87 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry didn't realize it covered a vast range!!!! Its a utility buggy and have attached pic to show you. To start it up you have to put your foot on clutch then turn key. The clutch lever on the gearbox is moving when pedal moves and returns to its place when released etc if that helps?








​
We have also found that all but one fuse is missing could this effect the start up etc?

Thanks alot
Joe


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

jmd87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry didn't realize it covered a vast range!!!! Its a utility buggy and have attached pic to show you. To start it up you have to put your foot on clutch then turn key. The clutch lever on the gearbox is moving when pedal moves and returns to its place when released etc if that helps?
> 
> ...


There are safety switches that need to be checked. Neutral safety switch, probably a switch on the clutch pedal it's self. We have a BobCat utility cart that has one on the brake pedal. Where all those fuses missing before this happened? If so it wont effect it. You will benefit from a break down drawing of the electrical system. You need the serial number to look at it at www.toro.com.


----------



## jmd87 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi!!!

Right I've had a look about and heres what I've got.

On the clutch pedal there is no safety switch. The only switch is the one on the brake pedal (well its the only switch) I have checked neutral but can't appear to find anything and neither can a mechanically minded person. Theres no cables hanging around missing something like a switch everything is sealed up and connected.

Whats the next best stage? I will look for this serial number aswell!!!

Thanks alot
Joe


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

There should be a switch some where contacting the shifter so it's in neutral. Check in the engine compartment, have someone operate the controls so you can see where things are and whats happening when they are moved.

There should be a ID plate or sticker on it somewhere with all the important numbers on it.

Check the starter and starter solenoid as well. If you haven't all ready.


----------



## ntrotter (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Joe,
I've been working on a Workman 3200 and there is 3 fuses, one of which is ignition. it should be a 7.5 amp, so you can get it at any auto parts store. Just stick that in and you should be able to fire it up.

-Neil


----------



## jayturf (Jun 28, 2011)

hey joe,

there aren't any safety switches on the 3300-d. Your problem is either your ignition switch or your start/startersolenoid. If when you turn the key absolutely nothing happens then that is where you should look. When you turn the key to the run position can you hear the fuel pump? If not you need to check that your wiring from the battery is good, also check your ground!

Jason

Edit: here's a link to the electrical schematic
http://www.toro.com/customercare/commercial/education/pdf/93808sl.pdf
page 339


----------

